# Como bajar el voltaje sin tocar el amperaje



## inu789 (Abr 6, 2011)

Compañeros como estan.
Tengo conocimientos en eletronica, pero llevo tiempo de no tocar componentes y hacer calculos, y quisiera saver como hago para calcular un problema que tengo.

Tengo un tranformador de 120/18 AC, al pegarle un puente de diodos se hace de 17 DC en su salida y lo que nesesito 12v pero nesesito que sea el mismo amperaje que es de 8Amp.
Se me ocurrio pegarle una resistencia pero al disminuir el voltaje tambien me disminulle el amperaje.

Mi pregunta es como hago para disminuir el voltaje, teniendo en cuenta el mismo amperaje sin abrir el tranformador para quitarles vueltas.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 6, 2011)

Tu planteamiento es absurdo por completo.
Usa un regulador de tensión tipo 7812 con su correspondiente filtro que están para eso.


----------



## Xapas (Abr 6, 2011)

Eso tambien es absurdo, ya que el LM7812 tiene un amperaje maximo de 1.5A. Colocándole una resistencia en serie no seria problema, debes calcular el voltaje que debe consumir la resistencia, que en este caso serían 5V. Si tenemos en cuenta que en serie, el amperaje en las cargas no varía, determinamos que la resistencia sería igual al voltaje que consumiria la resistencia (5V) entre el amperaje (8A). Por lo tanto
R=Vr/I=5/8=0.625 ohmios
Colocando una resistencia en serie el amperaje no debería variar, puesto que en serie el amperaje se mantiene constante.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 6, 2011)

Pues se le añade el famoso 2N3055
Con una resistencia en serie la tensión será de 12V "alguna vez"
En vació o con poca carga serán los 18 y en carga según evolucione la carga.

De cualquier modo para 8A recomendaría encarecidamente una fuente conmutada. Ya que 5x8=40W=estufa con resistencia o con regulador.


----------



## inu789 (Abr 6, 2011)

He visto que usan una formula para calcular la resistencia en este caso seria

(Ventrada-Vrequerido)/Amperaje =Resistencia

(17v-12v)/8= 0.625 Ω 10Watts

No se si esta formula sirvira o la otra manera que estoy pensando en usar un tipo de regulador que aguante mas de 10 Amp o creando una fuente.
Pero para hacer una fuente se hace por medios de transistores y en realidad e buscado informacion y en los foros no quedan claro como conectar los transistores para hacer una fuente o sus respectivos calculos.


----------



## Xapas (Abr 6, 2011)

No tendra 12V "alguna vez", Scooter. Inu789 requería una forma de obtener 8A y 12V, asi que siempre que se conecte alguna carga, los 12V los tendra seguro, ya que si la resistencia anteriormente calculada consume 5V, la carga conectada posteriormente consumirá el voltaje restante, o sea, 12V, aunque varíe la carga conectada después de la carga primaria, la de 0'625 ohmios, seguirá consumiendo 12V, puesto que no se puede consumir más voltaje del que entrega el propio transformador


----------



## capitanp (Abr 6, 2011)

Creo que de este mensaje para arriba deberian repasar LEY DE OHM

Como la corriente es de 8A y no quieres gastar mucho dinero (sino cambiarias el transformador y listo)
podrias ir poniendo diodos rectificadores y bajarias de a 0.7V por cada uno, asi que con 7 diodos bajarias 4.9V

No es lo mas pro pero te puede servir a tus necesidades


saludos


----------



## cansi22 (Abr 6, 2011)

capitanp dijo:


> Creo que de este mensaje para arriba deberian repasar LEY DE OHM
> saludos



Exacto.
Tendria 12v cuando la carga sobre la fuente sea de 8A, si la carga es de menos amperios el voltaje ya no seria 12.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 6, 2011)

Hola.

Ver el archivo adjunto 36860

Cambia la resistencia 571.2 ohmios por 1032 ohmios para 12V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## inu789 (Abr 6, 2011)

gracias compañeros voy hacer las prue*b*as para ver si me sirve voy a pro*b*ar este diagrama gracias por la ayuda o si no voy apro*b*ar lo del uso de diodos.

Nota:
El problema que tenemos en el pais que vivo es que los tranformadores son pocos los que lo saben hacer y son muy caros y los tranformadores cormeciales no tiene mucho amperaje. 
Y para variar no se hacer tranformadores jajajaja auque de*b*eria.


----------



## rodri_go100 (Abr 12, 2011)

Mirate tambien lo de las "b" y las "v" porque uff, duele el leer tus post's.


----------



## seaarg (Abr 12, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> Pues se le añade el famoso 2N3055



Adhiero, pienso que lo mejor seria un 7812 con un transistor de potencia.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 12, 2011)

... y un radiador enorme y un ventilador potente para disipar los 40W


----------



## seaarg (Abr 12, 2011)

Bueno, si no se quiere disipar tanta potencia, un TL494 + transistor y capacitores. El tl494 haria de chopper para regular la salida a 12v.

Seria una fuente conmutada muy sencilla. En el datasheet del tl494 hay un esquematico si mal no recuerdo. A leer!


----------



## mmojc (Ago 31, 2012)

Amigos me cerraron un tema parecido tengo que bajar de 18,5 a 15 sin tocar el amperaje los 3 que me enttrega la fuente  me dijieron con un 7815 pero los amperes? No conviene hacer una caida con diodos? Hasta llegar los 15 volt?. Gracias...


----------



## powerful (Ago 31, 2012)

Lo que te indicaron es correcto, personalmente prefiero el LM317(calibrado a 15V) con su transistor de paso PNP, eneldatasheet del LM317 encuentras la aplicación está todo, ¡solo faltaría el precio!


----------



## jjimmy (Ago 31, 2012)

xapas 
*POR* *QUE* absurdo del LM7812 lo puede usar solo que el amperaje es bajo tiene que colocar un transistor seguido del regulador que soporte la corriente que necesita. espero poder ayudar


----------



## mmojc (Ago 31, 2012)

Pero yo ya vengo de 4.5 amper el 350 no tiene salida de 3 amp. Puedo poner en serie los diodos? 5401 por ejemplo


----------



## jjimmy (Ago 31, 2012)

entiendan que la corriente no se puede tocar 
eso es solo lo que puede soportar y eso depende de los componentes

busca el transistor que tenga la corriente necesaria que soporta y lo colocas seguido del lm7815


----------



## mmojc (Ago 31, 2012)

Alguna otra para no bajar los amperes? Con los diodos puede andar?


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 31, 2012)

Hola.

Mira esto.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mmojc (Ago 31, 2012)

Gracias! Vamos a ver como calienta podré poner dos en serie para no pasar de 18,5 a 5 volt porq mi circuito comienza con ese ya que necesito 3 Amp. O lo podré poner directamente al lm350 directamente regulado a 5volt con un buen disipador.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 31, 2012)

Hola.

Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...w-bateria-12v-li-po-6800mah-81553/#post698592

Este circuito es más eficiente y por lo tanto el disipador no será tan grande.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mmojc (Ago 31, 2012)

Ver el archivo adjunto 78308 a ese te referís? Me entrega 2 Amp. Según su hoja es así? Necesito 3 Amp.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 31, 2012)

Hola.

http://doc.diytrade.com/docdvr/108715/18519023/1297488768.pdf

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mmojc (Sep 3, 2012)

Hola elaficionado este integrado q me pasas puede alimentarse con 18,5 volts y 3,5 amp? O calentara mucho?...
Le puse diodos de 3 amp. y calientan un montón le puse 5 diodos le poder poner un cooler a todo y así bajar un poco de amperaje?... Gracias


----------



## jkogg (Sep 3, 2012)

hola parece que necesita una fuente de poder para un radio, busca el circuito lm723, es un chip regulador de voltaje este junto con dos transistores 2n3771 y un tip 41, forman parte de las fuentes de poder marca astron, para radios base de comunicacion, el transformador de estas fuentes tambien es de 18 volts ca...


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 3, 2012)

Hola.

No entiendo a que te refieres con lo de los diodos, pero la corriente depende de la carga, es decir, si la carga pide 1A la fuente se los da, si pide 3A le da los 3A.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jlaudio (Sep 15, 2012)

algo tonto que voy a decir, y si se colocaran 8 reguladores lm7812 en paralelo no soportaran los 8 amperios?


----------



## Scooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Seguramente se podrá, pero hay formas mas sencillas de "construir estufas".
Para esas corriente yo pensaría en hacer algo conmutado; por una parte el circuito será mas complejo pero por otra la eficiencia, la cantidad de energía que no se tira y la cantidad de radiadores y ventiladores que no se montan me parece que compensa.


----------



## jlaudio (Sep 15, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> Seguramente se podrá, pero hay formas mas sencillas de "construir estufas".
> Para esas corriente yo pensaría en hacer algo conmutado; por una parte el circuito será mas complejo pero por otra la eficiencia, la cantidad de energía que no se tira y la cantidad de radiadores y ventiladores que no se montan me parece que compensa.



y dale con lo de las estufas jejejejejeje


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 15, 2012)

Hola.

Los reguladores no deben ponerse en paralelo, ya que no exsiten 2 reguladores 100% idénticos. Además si te miras la hoja de datos, en ella, no vas a encontrar un circuito en el que se pongan reguladores en paralelo para aumentar la corriente, lo si verás es un circuito reforzador de corriente a transistores.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## LuisAriel (Mar 27, 2019)

Hola me pueden ayudar soy nuevo en esto, quiero bajar voltaje de 70 volt dc a 36 volt dc y mantener los 1,5 amperios que resistencias debo usar si me pueden ayudar es para cargar una batería de 36 volt 4,4 amo y no quiero gastar mucho $ y lo de las R es lo más fácil y económico


----------



## fbollini (Mar 27, 2019)

Hola, si es para cargar una batería la resistencia no te servirá, ya que la batería va variando la corriente que te "pide" a través del tiempo, por lo tanto cerca del final del ciclo de carga le estarás entragando un voltaje muy alto y arruinaras la batería, o en el peor de los casos explotará.
Favor de corregirme si estoy equivocado.
Lo mejor sería que modifiques el transformador y luego implementes un circuito de carga de los que hay en el foro.
Podrías especificar que tipo de batería es?


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 27, 2019)

LuisAriel dijo:


> Hola me pueden ayudar soy nuevo en esto, quiero bajar voltaje de 70 volt dc a 36 volt dc y mantener los 1,5 amperios que resistencias debo usar si me pueden ayudar es para cargar una batería de 36 volt 4,4 amo y no quiero gastar mucho $ y lo de las R es lo más fácil y económico



Te parece lo más económico hasta que calcular qué potencia debe disipar y allí lo deja de ser ya que para estar "tranquilo" debe disipar mas de 50W((70V-36V) x 1.5A )en forma de calor.

De todas formas ya te explicaron que no es la mejor alternativa para cargar una batería por la demanda variable y si es de 4,4A, no deberías superar el 10% de esto para cargarla de forma segura(0.5A o 500mA) hablando de baterías de Pb .

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 27, 2019)

Para semejante bajada de tensión lo normal sería usar una fuente conmutada, de lo contrario vas a hacer una bonita estufa.


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Mar 27, 2019)

capitanp dijo:


> Creo que de este mensaje para arriba deberian repasar LEY DE OHM
> 
> Como la corriente es de 8A y no quieres gastar mucho dinero (sino cambiarias el transformador y listo)
> podrias ir poniendo diodos rectificadores y bajarias de a 0.7V por cada uno, asi que con 7 diodos bajarias 4.9V
> ...


Te doy toda la razon no he he visto tanto disparate junto  en mucho tiempo.
La forma mas eficiente de hacer lo que quieres es usar un doble sistema. Primero un preregulador y en serie un regulador lineal que maneje un poco mas de tension de la que tiene que dar en salida.
o eso o usar dierctamente un regulador conmutado.


----------



## capitanp (Mar 27, 2019)

JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL dijo:


> Te doy toda la razon no he he visto tanto disparate junto  en mucho tiempo.
> La forma mas eficiente de hacer lo que quieres es usar un doble sistema. Primero un preregulador y en serie un regulador lineal que maneje un poco mas de tension de la que tiene que dar en salida.
> o eso o usar dierctamente un regulador conmutado.




Yo antes tenia un banner que decía "cuando todo falla, revisa la ley de ohm" jajjaaj


----------



## LuisAriel (Mar 27, 2019)

fbollini dijo:


> Hola, si es para cargar una batería la resistencia no te servirá, ya que la batería va variando la corriente que te "pide" a través del tiempo, por lo tanto cerca del final del ciclo de carga le estarás entragando un voltaje muy alto y arruinaras la batería, o en el peor de los casos explotará.
> Favor de corregirme si estoy equivocado.
> Lo mejor sería que modifiques el transformador y luego implementes un circuito de carga de los que hay en el foro.
> Podrías especificar que tipo de batería es



10S2P
Capacidad nominal: 4400 Mah
Voltaje nominal: 36 V
Tipo: Li-polímero
Ciclo de Vida: 500 veces
Nombre del producto: 18650 10S2P 36 V 4.4ah 158wh batería de iones de litio
Calidad: Células del Grado A
Tensión de carga limitada: 42 V
La descarga cortó voltaje: 30 V
Tipo de batería: 18650 batería Li-ion
Esa es la batería 
Ahora tengo un cargador con entrada de 12 volt y salida de 67 volt , creen que pueda bajar esa carga ? envió foto de cargador que es para los mismos scooter pero de batería más grande


----------



## analogico (Mar 27, 2019)

es un pack de baterias de litio
y 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 adentro lleva un circuito

pues segun tu información el voltaje máximo es de 42 volt
y si le pones 67  puedes quemar el circuito


----------



## carlosenati (Mar 27, 2019)

Que tipo de bateria es la que vas a cargar ?, de acido, gel , o litio , segun eso se puede determinar mejor el tipo de carga q*ue* se le va a dar , creo q*ue* lo mas conveniente sería modificar el secundario o mandarle modificar , otra opción conseguir un transformador de alguna radio que traen algunos de 40 Voltios aproximadamente , ya que la bateria se le debe cargar con un par de voltios mas , existen diferentes métodos para cargar incluso con una lámpara serie y capacitor que si te das tiempo de buscar por el foro encontraras ,pero como te digo saber el tipo de batería para determinar el mejor metodo de carga ya que se sabe que las de litio son altamente inestables , mientras mas datos nos des siempre es mejor incluso lo q*ue* piensas hacer con la bateria ..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2019)

Foto del otro lado de la plaqueta !


----------



## LuisAriel (Mar 27, 2019)

analogico dijo:


> es un pack de baterias de litio
> y
> 
> 
> ...


Si es de las mismas por eso quiero modificar el cargador a 42 volt ya que el que tengo tiene salía de 67 acá no encuentro cargador y es para cargar las baterías del scooter que modifique pero no tengo cargador y no puedo conseguir original


----------



## LuisAriel (Mar 28, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Foto del otro lado de la plaqueta !


Ya a ver si me pueden ayudar conseguí trasformador con multisalidas de las cuales dos me dan 45 volt le puse puente rectificador y tengo rectificado 40 volt ahora hasta ahí bien , ahora vienen mis dudas tengo que poner un condensador de cuánto sería ? Y que más debo agregar.


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 28, 2019)

Depende de en el tipo de escala que mediste, al filtrarla con un capacitor electrolítico se puede incrementara en un 40% aproximadamente.

Coloca 2200uF x 63V por las dudas y medí que te da en DC.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## LuisAriel (Mar 28, 2019)

ricbevi dijo:


> Depende de en el tipo de escala que mediste, al filtrarla con un capacitor electrolítico se puede incrementara en un 40% aproximadamente.
> 
> Coloca 2200uF x 63V por las dudas y medí que te da en DC.
> 
> ...


No entiendo medí en dc al rectificar y la carga máxima que necesito es 42 volt dc a parte del condensador debo agregar algo más resistencias diodos es para cargar un grupo de baterías carga máxima que debo enviarle es de 42 volt


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 28, 2019)

Hasta que no coloques capacitores de filtro a al salida, la tensión que se encuentra allí, no es DC propiamente dicha y cuando lo hagas, se incrementa la medida de tensión por parte del medidor.

Para rectificador de onda completa es raiz cuadrada de 2.

En la práctica y al vuelo con calcular un 40% de más, da un valor aproximado ya que seria 41,4213...% de más.

Como mediste tenes que buscar una derivación que te de aproximadamente 30V y al colocarle el electrolítico se ira a 30 + 12(el 40% de 30) = 42V

Ric.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2019)

Estás midiendo hemiciclos rectificados a positivo y el tester no es muy habilidoso para eso , estarías midiendo el valor eficás y esa onda tiene picos de 57,84 Vp






Necesitarías un transformador de 32 Vac


----------



## LuisAriel (Mar 28, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Estás midiendo hemiciclos rectificados a positivo y el tester no es muy habilidoso para eso , estarías midiendo el valor eficás y esa onda tiene picos de 57,84 Vp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


él trasformador tiene otra salida de 30 volt ac y otra de 28 volt ac


----------



## fbollini (Mar 28, 2019)

Lo que midas en AC lo multiplicas por 1,41 (ó para ser más precisos la raiz cuadrada de 2 cómo dijo *ricbevi*) y te da cómo resultado cuánto obtendrias al rectificar y filtrar. Yo probaría con la de 28AC pero no estoy seguro de que corriente es tu trasformador, si podes poner fotos y medidas del mismo mejor.
Ademas de eso hay que ver si el pack de baterias trae integrado el control de carga que es de suma importancia para no dañarlas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2019)

Además hay que restar los 0,7 o 1V en directa que caen en los dos díodos de un puente de cuatro

28 x 1,4142 = 39,6 - 2 V díodos = 37,6 Vdc
30 x 1,4142 = 42,4 - 2 V díodos = 40,4 Vdc

Salvo que use díodos rápidos de fuente conmutada que tienen menor caida de tensión.


----------



## carlosenati (Mar 28, 2019)

Antes de cargar tu pack de baterias deberas hacer un balanceo de cada una de estas ,ya que no estaras usando un cargador inteligente por lo que es muy recomendable balancearlas antes de cargar.


----------



## LuisAriel (Mar 29, 2019)

fbollini dijo:


> Lo que midas en AC lo multiplicas por 1,41 (ó para ser más precisos la raiz cuadrada de 2 cómo dijo *ricbevi*) y te da cómo resultado cuánto obtendrias al rectificar y filtrar. Yo probaría con la de 28AC pero no estoy seguro de que corriente es tu trasformador, si podes poner fotos y medidas del mismo mejor.
> Ademas de eso hay que ver si el pack de baterias trae integrado el control de carga que es de suma importancia para no dañarlas.


Si tiene una tarjeta el pack de baterías , según leí es para proteger las baterías de sobre carga


----------



## fbollini (Mar 29, 2019)

No tengo demasiada experiencia con éste tipo de baterias, pero los BMS que probé no regulaban la corriente de carga, sólo desconectaban el circuito al llegar a un voltaje muy bajo o por sobrecorriente. Para saber bien cómo protege a las baterias habria que ver el código del integrado principal y revisar el datasheet.
Igualmente yo armaría un cargador con tú transformador y un regulador y de ésa forma te quedas tranquilo de no dañar las baterias cuando las cargas.


----------



## LuisAriel (Mar 29, 2019)

Cuando pongo a cargar con todo conectado con tarjeta controladora ( ya pongo foto) al medir carga me sale mas de 60 volt rectificado con el condensador puesto sin condensador al poner a cargar de nuevo el cargador que ise esta entregando 39 volt comprobe que tester estuviera calibrado con otra fuente nueva y solo tengo una diferencia de 1,4 volt menos o sea el cargador que medi es de 12 volt y el tester me decia 11,6 lo mismo me paso con difirentes cargadores


----------



## fbollini (Mar 29, 2019)

Dijiste que ése transformador tenía un bobinado de 28 VAC, deberías utilizar ése bobinado y a la salida tendrías que tener los valores que indicó* DOSMETROS*



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Además hay que restar los 0,7 o 1V en directa que caen en los dos díodos de un puente de cuatro
> 
> 28 x 1,4142 = 39,6 - 2 V díodos = 37,6 Vdc
> 30 x 1,4142 = 42,4 - 2 V díodos = 40,4 Vdc
> ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 29, 2019)

Fijate si en la fuente esa hay algún optoacoplador-optocoupler . subí foto de ese sector de la plaqueta ! :


----------



## LuisAriel (Mar 29, 2019)

En el de bateria?
A ver les voy a explicar por que estoy tan interesado,resulta que me regalaron uno de esos escooter de dos ruedas de auto equilibrio lo malo es que estaba partido a la mitad asi quw recicle ruedas tarjetas y baterias los cuales se las voy a poner a triciclo de mi hijo ya no seria a pedal pasaria a triciclo electrico por eso mi interes y solo me falta cargador


----------



## fbollini (Mar 29, 2019)

A mí me parece que la placa a la cuál esta conectada la batería ya te controla la carga, por lo que sólo necesitarias que el trafo entregue un voltaje correcto para no quemar dicha placa.
Podrias sacarle algunas fotos más en detalle a esa placa?
Probaste rectificar y filtrar el bobinado del transformador que daba 28VAC?
Sabes que tipo de fuente se le conecta a ese scooter para recargar las baterias?
Marca y modelo del scooter? como para buscar más datos en internet...


----------



## LuisAriel (Mar 30, 2019)

Ese es el cargador llegando a casa le saco fotos a la tarjeta y el pack de bateria de li
Esta es la tarjeta de pack de baterias


----------



## jdmorey (Jun 26, 2019)

Buenas, no  se si ya resolvieron el problema del cargador, el cargador por lo que que veo en la foto es de ferrita , si puedes subir una foto de la placa por debajo del cargador, que se puedan detallar bien los componentes te puedo decir como modificarlo para que te de los 42,5 volt necesarios para cargar el pack de baterias, la BMS que tiene la bateria te proteje las celdas de sobrevoltaje durante la carga y por bajo voltaje durante la descarga, entre otras cosas segun la calidad de la BMS las celdas  deben operar en un  rango de 3.2V a 4.2V. En  lo que te pueda ayudar escribe, yo armo baterias de litio para motos electricas y las he llevado hasta 96V-40A y modificamos los cargadores para cualquier voltaje. Saludos


----------

